# جميع مواضيع الدكتور الفاضل / جـمعــة داود



## السندباد المساحي (6 مايو 2014)

اخواني الكرام اضع بين ايديكم جميع مواضيع الاستاذ الدكتور / جمعـــه دواد 
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل شفيعا له يارب العالمين .... الشكر الجزيل للدكتورإدارة الموقع 
​

*المواصفات المساحية السعودية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=352136&highlight*=*
شكر وتقدير للمنتدي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=348794&highlight=
*كتاب أسس التحليل المكاني في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=344842&highlight=
*زيارة نقيب المهندسين المصريين لمكة المكرمة* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=354700&highlight=
*مواد تدريبية في** gis *
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=369284&highlight=
*كتابي الجديد بعنوان: المدخل الى الخرائط*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=384744&highlight=
*بحوث المءتمر الهندسي الخليجي 2013*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=369285&highlight=
*كتاب الخرائط الرقمية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=332279&highlight=
*مجلة ايجي ماتكس 2012*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=310179&highlight=
*رسم قطاعات تضاريسية ببرنامج جلوبال مابر*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=307174&highlight=
*أي استفسار عن الجي بي أس؟*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=305121&highlight=
*47 **ملف فيديو*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=311731&highlight=
*فيديوهات مساحة بالعربي*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=314054&highlight=
*كتابي الجديد: مبادئ المساحة*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=327327&highlight=
*مؤتمر** gis **السعودية 2012* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=326565&highlight=
*المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=390858&highlight=
*كتابي الجديد: الجيوماتكس علم المعلوماتية الأرضية* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=396444&highlight=
*دورة فيديو عن تحليل البيانات* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=422794&highlight=
*دورة فيديو مجانية في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=414666&highlight=
*دورة فيديو عن تحليل البيانات*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=422794&highlight=
*دورة فيديو مجانية في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=414666&highlight=
*محاضرتي الفيديو عن الجيوديسيا*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=411177&highlight=
*دورة فيديو عن تحليل البيانات** gis *
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=422795&highlight=
*فيديو تغيير الاحداثيات و المراجع في الجي بي أس*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=433387&highlight=
*بحث مصطلحات الطقس في القران الكريم* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=433017&highlight=
*محاضرتي عن التحليل المكاني*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=410227&highlight=
*محاضرتي بالفيديو عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=409581&highlight=
*فيديو عن الصور الجوية و المرئيات الفضائية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=403809&highlight=
*فيديو عن المساحة*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=401171&highlight=
*محاضرة فيديو عن الجيوماتكس*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=398721&highlight=
*نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و توسعات المسجد الحرام عبر التاريخ*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=405718&highlight=
*محاضرتي الفيدية: نظم المعلومات الجغرافية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=409499&highlight=
*محاضرتي الفيديو: علم الخرائط*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=408004&highlight=
*بحث عن** dem **في مكة المكرمة*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=269576&highlight=
*استخدام** gis **لتقييم الخدمات التعليمية في مكة المكرمة 2012*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=268689&highlight=
*مجلة جمعية المساحة المصرية* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=131422&highlight=
*المرجعين المصري و السعودي*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=131235&highlight=
*موقع تعليمي د. أحمد وجيه*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=129654&highlight=
*بحوث مؤتمر** gis **بالسعودية 2009م*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=132728&highlight=
*ملفات بالعربي من جدة*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=134761&highlight=
*تحميل بيانات** srtm **والتعامل معها*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=138481&highlight=
*دورات تدريبية في جدة*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=134767&highlight=
*نظم خرائط الدول العربية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=129493&highlight=
*تحويل الاحداثيات من و الي **Utm*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=94591&highlight*=*
*حسابات الجي بي اس* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98310&highlight*=*
*كتاب في التوتال استاشن*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98311&highlight*=*
[h=1]كتاب أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس[/h] 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=336965&highlight*=*
*كيف تحسب مناسيب نقاط** Gps –* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98799&highlight*=*
*جديد الاجهزة المساحية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=138959&highlight*=*
*الجيل الثالث رجهزة** gps *
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=140656&highlight*=*
*مهندسي المساحة المصريين علي الفيسبوك*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=256467&highlight*=*
*مجلة ايجي ماتكس يناير 2011*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=247110&highlight*=*
*النظام الصيني لتحديد المواقع*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=258738&highlight*=*
*بحوث مءتمر** gis **بالسعودية 2011*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261411&highlight*=*
*بحوث مءتمر** gis **بالسعودية 2011*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261411&highlight*=*
*تطبيقات** gis **في الكهرباء* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=265998&highlight*=*
*تحويل الاحداثيات في مكة المكرمة*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=264327&highlight*=*
*انشاء مرجع جديد داخل** Arc GIS* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=203058&highlight*=*
*كتب مجانية أ.د. محمد رشاد الدين*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=203056&highlight*=*
*مجلة ايجي ماتكس الجديدة*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=144659&highlight*=*
*الجي بي إس و الجيويد*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=141856&highlight*=*
*الحساب الدقيق*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=141228&highlight*=*
*نتائج القمر الصناعي المصري*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=160022&highlight*=*
*كتاب عربي جي بي اس*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=168812&highlight*=*
*مجلة ايجيماتكس*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=180756&highlight*=*
*مقارنة اجهزة الجي بي اس*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=179009&highlight*=*
*مكتبة مساحة رقمية مجانية*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=86667&highlight*=
*
دكتور / جمعة داود

​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 مايو 2014)

اي موضيع يتم تنزيلها من قبل الدكتور جمعه سوف يتم تنزيلها بهذا الموضوع ......  ان شــاء الله


----------



## mr_1811 (7 مايو 2014)

ماشاء الله لاقوه الا بالله 
جزا الله د جمعه خير الجزاء 
وجزا الله من قام بترتيب هذه الاعمال خير الجزاء 
اسال الله ان ينفعنا جميعا بما علمنا 
اطيب تحيتى​


----------

